# Fortune Plus



## Mattcraw (14 February 2013)

Has anyone joined or is a member of fortune plus, can you please give feedback


----------



## ROE (14 February 2013)

search the forum, lot of systems and easy way to make money.
they all have different name but they smell the same..

invest in your education rather than these system that you end up losing money or give
your hard earn cash to these buggers...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2013)

Mattcraw said:


> Has anyone joined or is a member of fortune plus, can you please give feedback




I am sick and tired of trolls like you, with one post, a new member, pushing unbelievable schemes to low IQ punters, through this forum.

Bugger off.

gg


----------



## stockGURU (14 February 2013)

Mattcraw said:


> Has anyone joined or is a member of fortune plus, can you please give feedback




Looks like the scammers at EQ Trading are at it again. 

View attachment 50967


You should take a look at the EQ Trading thread. Perhaps then you'll understand why this mob of charlatans keep changing their company name: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21234


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2013)

I am sick and tired of trolls like you, with one post, a new member, pushing unbelievable schemes to low IQ punters, through this forum.

Bugger off.

gg


----------



## Holymoly (2 June 2013)

Mattcraw said:


> Has anyone joined or is a member of fortune plus, can you please give feedback




I started with fortune plus 9 months ago and it has turned our lives around. I wasn’t after a get rich scheme with promises to make me millions, I just wanted to earn enough income working from home doing something that didn’t require too much time as I have 4 kids under the age of 9 so life’s pretty hectic! We’re paying extra off our mortgage now, we have traded in the old Ford station wagon for a new Range Rover and my husband doesn’t have to work weekends any more so we get to spend time together as a family so in general we are so much happier. I have to thank Duncan, my trainer. He has been so patient with me! He promised to teach me how to trade profitably and he has gone over and above!
Holymoly


----------



## stockGURU (2 June 2013)

Just thought I would warn everyone that the above post by Holymoly is not genuine. This person is obviously someone closely associated with Fortune Plus. 

Fortune Plus is a scam, just like EQ Trading is a scam. Both of these companies are run by the same two individuals, Peter Klisch and Nuccia Fusco.

Just take a look at the testimonials:

Gianni Forte testimonial for EQ Trading


> 11 months after starting with EQ Trading and learning to trade the right way with David as my trainer, I am proud to say I paid for our wedding and took my lady to Italy for a 4 week holiday from my trading account. All from Trading!!!




Gianni Forte testimonial for Fortune Plus


> 11 months after starting with Fortune Plus and learning to trade the right way with David as my trainer, I am proud to say I paid for our wedding and took my lady to Italy for a 4 week holiday from my trading account. All from Trading!!!




Kay Campbell testimonial for EQ Trading


> I have wanted to make life easier for some time now and that is the main reason I became interested in trading.
> 
> I joined EQ Trading and I couldn’t be happier.
> 
> ...




Kay Campbell testimonial for Fortune Plus


> I have been wanting to make life easier for some time now and that is the main reason I became interested in trading.
> 
> I joined Fortune Plus and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...




They think people must be stupid to recycle their fake testimonials. 

Stay far away from these people. If you hand over any money to them, you will lose it.

http://www.justanswer.com/fraud-examiner/71vd5-fortune-plus-based-level-5-forumxxxxx.html


----------



## matty77 (3 June 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I am sick and tired of trolls like you, with one post, a new member, pushing unbelievable schemes to low IQ punters, through this forum.
> 
> Bugger off.
> 
> gg




+1

Although its good to know what current scams are out there, its actually a good thing they come here and make themselves look stupid - serves as a warning to the rest of us that this kind of crap is still going on... IMHO.


----------



## creative10 (28 September 2013)

*Re: Fortune Plus has anyone dealt with nuccia fusco she has dealings with cm business*



stockGURU said:


> Looks like the scammers at EQ Trading are at it again.
> 
> View attachment 50967
> 
> ...




has anyone dealt with cm business fortune plus 
 eq trading or nuccia fusco


----------



## gruffa (29 September 2014)

*Re: Fortune Plus has anyone dealt with nuccia fusco she has dealings with cm business*



creative10 said:


> has anyone dealt with cm business fortune plus
> eq trading or nuccia fusco




Ok, EQ Trading became CM Business (same address 26 Orchid Ave, , Surfers)
Nuccia Fulsco definitely involved again. She was my (attempted) sales-person.

David Morgan from EQ Trading is now representing Business For Now (Larry Pickering is the domain registrant)

Also, same testimonials appear in some cases on CM Business as EQ Trading, and EQ Trading as Fortune Plus.

If they're so good at what they do, why should they keep changing businesses all the time!?


----------

